# Hyatt update



## D2-S3 (Jun 11, 2011)

Stayed at Pinon Pointe this past week.  Did the owners update, still not sure why.  I was impressed and pleasantly surprised that it was not high pressure.  Learned some interesting stuff:

NYC will be in Residence club in the near future.  currently available with hotel points.

Miami Blue is in Residence club now and can be traded into.

Park City was recently acquired and is in Residence club status.

No talk of Hawaii.  I think that is sort of dead, except that it might be integrated with new/existing hotels (see below).

All permits are done for adding more TS units at Aviara.  It came with the Hotel purchase.  Therefore there could be a Hyatt Aviara next to FS Aviara.

All future TS's will be under residence club not under weekly timeshares.  Current TS owners will be able to trade into RC's based on availability and having adequate points.  There is home resort preference, but otherwise TS owners and RC owners trade with equal power based on all points are equal.

Future TS/RC development is anticipated to be part of the hotel as a mixed use hotel/RC/full time residence.  The number of units for RC/TS will be relatively small and integrated into the hotel.  This will help keep costs down and enable ongoing development.  

Maybe everyone else already knew this but I didn't.  Can use a year in advance points one year early if you pay the MF's prior to receiving the points.

Personally, I enjoyed my stay at Pinon Pointe in Sedona, but I will probably try to trade into other RC's preferentially in the future if it is doable.

Daren


----------



## dvc_john (Jun 11, 2011)

D2-S3 said:


> Maybe everyone else already knew this but I didn't.  Can use a year in advance points one year early if you pay the MF's prior to receiving the points.



The trouble with this is that you can only book 60 days out, much like using LCUP points.

I went to the owner's meeting at Coconut Plantation last week (not a sales presentation, but an update by the resort manager) and received basically the same info as the OP.  He did mention that on the Hyatt surveys question about where you would like to see a new resort, Maui is consistently listed as the most requested destination.


----------



## heathpack (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Kal (Jun 11, 2011)

This tells me Hyatt is getting out of the "time share" resorts as was the case since the onset.  The Residence Club resort units are very costly so owner's would not likely deposit the prime weeks into the Club.  Availability would be relegated to the owner's float weeks and unsold developer inventory.  The float weeks are clearly off-season weeks and definitely less desireable.  In addition, it will take lots of points to complete the reservation IF a unit is available.  Developer inventory doesn't become available until 60 days before the stay so advance planning of points usage is severely impacted.

And all the while, the MFs increase by at least 5%/year.  Then we get the Carmel fiasco where Hyatt gave 2 million points to existing Carmel owners and thereby locked out owners of the classic time share properties from getting into Carmel.


----------



## NerdAlert (Jun 15, 2011)

*Hyatt Siesta sold??*

I read that Hyatt sold the whole Siesta property near Sarasota. Anyone know what's going to happen to existing HVC reservations? It's a real shame, that property is/was absolutely incredible!


----------



## Kal (Jun 15, 2011)

A development company controlled by The Carlyle Group sold the 44-unit Hyatt Siesta Key Beach condominium complex for $32.3 million.  Typically, Hyatt managed the property as a Residence Club but usually does not have any skin in the game.  The risk is almost always born by the developer.

Thus, the new owner is a Real Estate Investment Trust (REIT) who will be similar to the role of the Carlyle Group.  Someone else manages and assists in selling units at the property, i.e. Hyatt.  My WAG is business will continue as always where units are sold off with time.  One incentive in purchase is membership in the Hyatt Residence Club.  In so doing, owners have access to other Hyatt properties while members of the HRC have access to units, including owned units and units held by the developer.

Sounds like business as always where the developer builds something and sells it off piecemeal for a profit.  In this case, the profit from sale of unsold units goes to the new owner (developer).  And Hyatt's piece of the action is their management fee.


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 15, 2011)

Kal,

Give us some update and news please we hyatt owners are getting hungry.

So Siesta Key sold?

Northstar sold?

Thanks


----------

